# Can I brine chicken and turkey together?



## ravanelli (Apr 12, 2011)

This weekend I'm thinking of doing some chicken pieces (thighs, drumsticks, etc) and also some turkey legs.  Any reason why I can't or should not combine them into a single brine?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 12, 2011)

Ravenelli,IMO, I would see no reason you could not do this;however you should wash each piece well before adding to the Brine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Now if you had whole birds,I would most certainly go seperate.`Hopes this helps , someone else will chime in shortly to add to the confusion
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,Until then...


----------



## eman (Apr 12, 2011)

No reason that i know of that you can't brine in the same container.

I have done chicken legs in w/ a turkey.

 Legs went on the grill for snacks while the big bird was smoking.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree. I don't see any reason you can't brine them together.


----------



## ravanelli (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure.


----------

